# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Diy render vs Dulux Texture full cover roll on

## dan76n

I have a brick wall in my garage which I would like to cover and was thinking a render then saw dulux does a product for DIY called Texture full cover roll on.
The sample in bunnings looks pretty good but has any one seen real world results?
I have included a photo of the wall that I plan to do.
Any other  options on how to cover this wall would be good too.

----------


## johnc

Have you considered direct stick 10mm plasterboard to the wall. You would remove the scotia on that wall and replace after fixing sheet also a bit of fiddling around the door with some trim to tidy up but probably easier than render.

----------


## eXtremist

Render wont stick to that wall because its painted, best to use a plaster sheet and just paint it.

----------


## r3nov8or

The roll on render may go alright on paint. Read the directions for 'previously coated surfaces'. 
if your aim is to hide the brick pattern, then roll on won't do it and plasterboard is your easiest option. Could also hide the power cable, if that's desirable.

----------

